
Western Individualism May Have Roots in the Medieval Church's Incest Obsession - yasp
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2019/11/07/777276474/western-individualism-may-have-roots-in-the-medieval-churchs-obsession-with-ince
======
sombragris
I don't think so. I live in South America and here both the Roman Catholic
church AND extended families are big. No big individualism.

I think Heinrich really miss the mark here. There must be other factors in
operation.

------
anovikov
TL;DR: Western culture is mainly an invention of the Catholic church. As if we
didn't know already.

